# Some people truly are broken.



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

Many of you are probably familiar with the “Broken Popcorn Machine” parable bellow. I personally consider it to be rather accurate. No matter how much love you have for another, your love alone cannot repair them. They must have the desire and take the actions to fix and change themselves.

_A young boy gets a coin from his mother for popcorn from a popcorn machine but comes back empty-handed, so his mother walks over to the machine with him to help. She is careful to put the right coin in the right slot, and she even shakes the machine, but no popcorn comes out. She turns away but he pulls her back, his heart set on popcorn. "The popcorn is right there," he cries, "I can see it, and we put the money in, so why can't you do something to get it?" 
His mother gently explains why she can't help. "I'm afraid there's nothing you can do and nothing I can do; the machine is broken and the only one who can fix it is a popcorn machine repairman." _

Some partners are like the broken popcorn machine. You put your coins in and deserve to get love out. You may even see love in him (her), but there's nothing you can do to get it out. The repair he (she) needs is years of therapy. This is a popcorn machine you can't fix.


Now …… if only our heart could comprehend what our brain understands.


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

Some of us have hearts that don't comprehend it, because WE are set on popcorn output overdrive.

And it's up to US to repair our own popcorn machines, so we find another machine that works properly.


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

Great parable! Maybe we need to do regular tune-ups on our popcorn machines so that they don't break down.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Riverside MFT said:


> Great parable! Maybe we need to do regular tune-ups on our popcorn machines so that they don't break down.


I'll bet you have a technician in mind who could help with that.


----------

